# Maschinen mit gleichen IP Adressen vernetzen



## meatec (1 Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe folgende Frage zur Durchführbarkeit.
Gegeben sind 6 Maschinen mit gleichen IP-Adressen. (jede Maschine CPU, HMI und 3 x S120).
Die Maschinen sollen im Netzwerk über OUC TCP/IP kommunizieren können (jede CPU mit der IP 10.10.10.57 mit den anderen CPU`s mit der 10.10.10.57)
und die einzelnen Teilnehmer in der Maschine (10.10.10.56…10.10.10.60 / 255.255.255.0) über TIA erreichbar sein.
(Um die Wartung zu vereinfachen und nur 1 Software Projekt für die Maschinen zu haben.)
Ist es möglich über einen Router der vor dem 10.10.10.56…10.10.10.60 / 255.255.255.0 Netz in jeder Maschine installiert wird das Problem zu lösen?




Sollten Firmen die sich mit Netzwerktechnik beschäftigen so etwas lösen können?
Unser IT Dienstleister (fürs Büro) tut sich sehr schwer mit der Aufgabenstellung.

TIA v16 upd4, 1515-2PN FW 2.8, S120 FW 5.2


----------



## JesperMP (1 Oktober 2021)

Ja es nennt sich ein 1-to-1 NAT Router.
Ich denke es wäre lösbar mit nur 1 NAT Router.
Der NAT Router tauscht die IP Adressen aus nach eine Tabelle.
Z.B. Maschine 1 (10.10.10.57) sendet Daten nach 10.10.10.158). Der NAT Router empfangt die Daten auf Port 1 und Tasucht die IP .158 aus mit .57  aus Port 2 so die Daten Maschine 2 erreicht..


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Oktober 2021)

Hallo,
das ist ja eine gängige Aufgabenstellung, lässt sich beispielsweise damit lösen:






						mbNETFIX - MB connect line GmbH
					






					mbconnectline.com


----------



## meatec (2 Oktober 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ja es nennt sich ein 1-to-1 NAT Router.
> Ich denke es wäre lösbar mit nur 1 NAT Router.
> Der NAT Router tauscht die IP Adressen aus nach eine Tabelle.
> Z.B. Maschine 1 (10.10.10.57) sendet Daten nach 10.10.10.158). Der NAT Router empfangt die Daten auf Port 1 und Tasucht die IP .158 aus mit .57  aus Port 2 so die Daten Maschine 2 erreicht..


Wie erkennt der Router der auf Port 1 von Maschine 1 empfängt auf welchen Port er tauschen soll? 
Fest auf Port 2 geht ja nicht, es soll ja jede Maschine mit jeder kommunizieren können, und alle Maschinen haben die gleiche Adresse.
Maschine 1 soll mit Maschine 2, 5 und 6 kommunizieren und baut 3 Verbindungen zu  .57 auf.
Daher denke ich das es nicht mit nur einem Router geht.


----------



## meatec (2 Oktober 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das ist ja eine gängige Aufgabenstellung, lässt sich beispielsweise damit lösen:
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, ich werde mbconnectline am Montag mal kontaktieren.


----------



## Ralle (3 Oktober 2021)

Wie spreche ich von z.B. SPS 1 die anderen an, wenn die doch alle die selbe IP haben ??? Wie mache ich das dem Router klar, wohin er das routen soll? Dazu müßte der Router jedem Port eine IP-Adresse zuordnen, die auch im Netz erlaubt ist. Geht so etwas?


----------



## JSEngineering (3 Oktober 2021)

Man könnte es auch über Portweiterleitung machen...
Jeder Router hat ja auf der Seite, auf der die Router untereinander kommunizieren, eine eigene IP. Somit können die Router untereinander kommunizieren.
Jetzt bekommt jeder Router Portfreigaben zugeteilt, dann kann eine SPS die IP des anderen Routers mit dem entsprechenden Port ansprechen und wird dann zum konfigurierten Teilnehmer weiterverbunden.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (3 Oktober 2021)

Ich würde auch sagen, mit einem Router je Station und entsprechenden Portweiterleitungen von WAN zu LAN sollte es prinzipiell möglich sein.

Schwieriger dürfte es werden, dem TIA Portal beizubringen, dass sich eine projektierte SPS unter einer anderen IP-Adresse meldet. Angenommen du befindest dich mit dem Programmiergerät am zusammengeführten Netzwerk. Ein "erreichbare Teilnehmer" funktioniert an dieser Stelle auch nicht, was TIA-Portal auch nicht immer so gefällt, man muss dann über "erweitertes Verbinden" gehen.

Mit einem entsprechend frei konfigurierbaren Router mit vielen voneinander getrennten Ports könnte das auch alles in einem Gerät funktionieren, aber ich würde die Lösung mit einem Router je Station vorziehen. Das ist dann mehr oder weniger modular um eine Station erweiterbar / reduzierbar.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (3 Oktober 2021)

Problematisch dürfte nur werden, wenn du aus dem zusammengeführten Netzwerk z.B. aus dem TIA Portal SPS und HMI ansprechen willst. Da du hier die Ports der Kommunikation nicht ändern kannst, wird das nicht funktionieren. Zumindest müsste der Router dann auf dieser Netzwerkschnittstelle nach außen hin mehrere IP-Adressen erlauben. Da würde ich bei der Produktauswahl darauf achten, dass dieses auch möglich ist.


----------



## JSEngineering (3 Oktober 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Problematisch dürfte nur werden, wenn du aus dem zusammengeführten Netzwerk z.B. aus dem TIA Portal SPS und HMI ansprechen willst. Da du hier die Ports der Kommunikation nicht ändern kannst, wird das nicht funktionieren. Zumindest müsste der Router dann auf dieser Netzwerkschnittstelle nach außen hin mehrere IP-Adressen erlauben. Da würde ich bei der Produktauswahl darauf achten, dass dieses auch möglich ist.


Für TIA könnte man dann ja ggf. für jeden Router ein VPN projektieren.

Ist alles nicht schön, aber möglich...


----------



## GeWer (3 Oktober 2021)

Die Siemens Scalance Router/Switches sollten das auch können und zwar für mehrere IPs und Ports.
Maschine 1:
192.168.0.1 —> 10.10.10.57
192.168.0.2 —> 10.10.10.58
Maschine 2:
192.168.0.3 —> 10.10.10.57
192.168.0.4 —> 10.10.10.58
Maschine 3:
192.168.0.5 —> 10.10.10.57
192.168.0.6 —> 10.10.10.58

Die Kommunikation würde dann über die 192.168.0.x laufen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (3 Oktober 2021)

GeWer schrieb:


> Die Siemens Scalance Router/Switches sollten das auch können und zwar für mehrere IPs und Ports.
> Maschine 1:
> 192.168.0.1 —> 10.10.10.57
> 192.168.0.2 —> 10.10.10.58
> ...


Würde ich prinzipiell auch so vorziehen, und dann über Portweiterleitung / Destination NAT alle Ports von der einen IP extern auf die andere intern durchleiten. Nur ist die Anzahl der IP-Adressen pro Schnittstelle meistens begrenzt. Bei den Scalance S (S615) sind das z.B. max. 4 IP-Adressen. Wenn er auf seine genannten drei S120 auch zugreifen will (Webserver?) dann hat er schon 5 Adressen pro Station. Wobei man z.B. einen Webserver noch auf einen anderen Port umsetzen könnte wenn es sein muss. Für SPS und HMI dann jeweils eine eigene damit das TIA Portal keine Probleme bereitet, und ggf. eine weitere um bei Bedarf andere Dienste durchzuleiten.


----------



## ducati (3 Oktober 2021)

Zu beachten wäre auch, dass er ja alle 6 SPSn mit dem gleichen TIA Projekt laden will. D.h. alle Verbindungen müssen auch identisch sein.
Keine Ahnung, ob das geht und die Daten von den anderen SPSn müssen ja auch jeweils identisch verarbeitet werden...

Also ich glaub das ganze bringt mehr Verwirrung als Nutzen!


----------



## s_kraut (3 Oktober 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Zu beachten wäre auch, dass er ja alle 6 SPSn mit dem gleichen TIA Projekt laden will. D.h. alle Verbindungen müssen auch identisch sein.
> Keine Ahnung, ob das geht und die Daten von den anderen SPSn müssen ja auch jeweils identisch verarbeitet werden...
> 
> Also ich glaub das ganze bringt mehr Verwirrung als Nutzen!


Das glaube ich auch und warum überhaupt der Terz?

Es gibt mehr IP-Adressen als Menschen... 

eddit:: IPV6  🤠


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (3 Oktober 2021)

1. Er verwendet OUC, d.h. die Verbindung wird aus dem SPS Programm heraus parametriert, könnte also auch ein Inbetriebnehmer über das HMI an der jeweiligen Station einstellen
2. Selbst wenn des irgendwann mal IPv6 in der S7 geben würde, hättest du vermutlich immer noch diese Adresse im Projekt zu parametrieren. Oder in Zukunft funktioniert dann mal alles über DHCP, da bin ich eh mal gespannt wohin der Weg mit IPv6 bei der SPS mal gehen wird, und ob das Dinge vereinfacht.


----------



## meatec (4 Oktober 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> 1. Er verwendet OUC, d.h. die Verbindung wird aus dem SPS Programm heraus parametriert, könnte also auch ein Inbetriebnehmer über das HMI an der jeweiligen Station einstellen
> 2. Selbst wenn des irgendwann mal IPv6 in der S7 geben würde, hättest du vermutlich immer noch diese Adresse im Projekt zu parametrieren. Oder in Zukunft funktioniert dann mal alles über DHCP, da bin ich eh mal gespannt wohin der Weg mit IPv6 bei der SPS mal gehen wird, und ob das Dinge vereinfacht.


Ja, die TCP_IP_V4 Parameter (und zusätzliche Daten worin sich die Maschinen unterscheiden) werden (einmalig) über das HMI eingestellt und über die Rezeptfunktionen in einer CSV auf der MC gespeichert. So müssen nach Programmupdates die Verbindungen nicht neu eingegeben werden.

Danke für den Input.

Mal sehen was mir aus der Industrie so an Lösungen angeboten wird.


----------

